# Notizen nur für mich



## Schuriko (25. Feb 2020)

Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage!

Ich habe selbstgeschriebenen Code. Ich möchte, da ich während des lernens mehrere AHH-Effekte hatte, diese gerne an der Stelle meines Codes notieren. Ja ich weis dieses macht man mit Kommentaren "/* irgendwas */", allerdings möchte ich diese Notizen nur für mich festhalten an den jeweiligen Stellen. D.h. mit anderen Worten, den Quellcode denn ich ausliefere soll frei sein von diesen Anmerkungen.

Jemand eine Idee wie man so etwas erreichen könnte? Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Werkzeuge? Insbesondere für Eclipse?


----------



## mihe7 (25. Feb 2020)

Idee: http://www.tutorialsface.com/2016/10/tips-remove-all-comments-from-the-java-files-in-eclipse-ide/

Dann überlegst Du Dir halt noch ein Kürzel, sagen wir mal "MY:", so dass die Kommentare so ausssehen "/* MY: jljfdlajl */ä2 und passt den regulären Ausdruck an (?s)/\* MY:.*?\*/


----------



## krgewb (11. Mrz 2020)

ä2?


----------



## mihe7 (11. Mrz 2020)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> ä2?


Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## kneitzel (11. Mrz 2020)

Also ich habe interessante Dinge im separat in einer Source Verwaltung:
a) So habe ich eine Library mit nützlichen Dingen. Das sind dann Dinge, die ich direkt, so wie sie sind, nutzen kann für Projekte.
b) Dann habe ich ein Repository, mit Dingen, die mehr so von Interesse für mich sind. Das sind dann oft kleine Projekte mit irgendwas, was ich als interessant empfunden habe und was ich dann ggf. zum "abkupfern" anschaue.
c) Und teilweise habe ich auch einfache Dokumentation - ich finde etwas interessant, also notiere ich es mir. Das kann sogar auf einem Zettel geschrieben sein. Das wird dann eingescannt und mit Schlagworten vorgehalten. (Einscannen ist ja heute trivial - Mit entsprechender App auf dem Handy ein Foto machen und schon ist es fertig)

Aber production code halte ich sauber. Teilweise ist das bei mir etwas eingeschlafen:
a) Ich versuche bestands-Libraries zu nutzen. Da wird vieles oft nicht gebraucht. Daher ist dies klein und übersichtlich.
b) Hier ist es so, dass man oft im Netz schneller etwas findet. Daher schläft das etwas ein. Gerade durch eine Sammelwut wird es zu unübersichtlich. Also müsste man es besser aufbereiten, was aber zu viel Zeit kosten würde -> dank Google rentiert sich das nicht. 
c) Das wird derzeit mehr eine Ideen-Sammlung. Ich bemale Zettel mit Ideen und so. Die werden dann teilweise abgearbeitet und teilweise sind sie irgendwann schlicht obsolet....

Also wirklich was bleiben tut nicht wirklich ...


----------

